# Help! My amazon sword is browning and melting



## MBen89 (Jul 24, 2015)

So I've had the plants for a few months in a community tank and they've grown a lot (shooters and all). However, green hair algae started growing on the leaves and now some bigger leaves are melting and some others have brown blotches on them. Could it be the lack of light since algae grew on top of the leaves?

Also my fish graze on the algae constantly and I read somewhere that constant nibbling on the leaves takes off their protective layer, thus damaging the leaves. How true or accurate is that?


----------



## juyun1 (Apr 7, 2012)

You should probably cut the leaves off that have algae on them making sure that algae strands don't fall off as you're removing them (prevent algae from spreading. The amazon will grow new leaves.

It's leaves should be find from fish eating off of them and even if they melt new leaves will grow.

Is your tank near a window. That might be triggering the algae to over grow. How long do you have the lights on in the tank. You might consider having them on less hours. Also, algae tends


----------

